# USB_ERR_TIMEOUT



## lostpacket (Oct 12, 2022)

I'm running FreeBSD 13.1-p2, on system startup I have to wait awhile for some USB errors before system starts, any ideas to track the culprit?

```
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
```

*dmesg output*

```
CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X 12-Core Processor             (3792.87-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="AuthenticAMD"  Id=0x870f10  Family=0x17  Model=0x71  Stepping=0
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x7ef8320b<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,MON,SSSE3,FMA,CX16,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,MOVBE,POPCNT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x2e500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x75c237ff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW,IBS,SKINIT,WDT,TCE,Topology,PCXC,PNXC,DBE,PL2I,MWAITX,ADMSKX>
  Structured Extended Features=0x219c91a9<FSGSBASE,BMI1,AVX2,SMEP,BMI2,PQM,PQE,RDSEED,ADX,SMAP,CLFLUSHOPT,CLWB,SHA>
  Structured Extended Features2=0x400004<UMIP,RDPID>
  XSAVE Features=0xf<XSAVEOPT,XSAVEC,XINUSE,XSAVES>
  AMD Extended Feature Extensions ID EBX=0x108b657<CLZERO,IRPerf,XSaveErPtr,RDPRU,WBNOINVD,IBPB,STIBP,SSBD>
  SVM: NP,NRIP,VClean,AFlush,DAssist,NAsids=32768
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
uhub1: 10 ports with 10 removable, self powered
uhub3: 10 ports with 10 removable, self powered
ugen3.2: <vendor 0x046d HD Pro Webcam C920> at usbus3
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x058f product 0x6254> at usbus0
uhub4 on uhub3
uhub4: <vendor 0x058f product 0x6254, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
uhub4: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
usb_alloc_device: set address 2 failed (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
ugen0.3: <E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse> at usbus0
ukbd0 on uhub4
ukbd0: <E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.32, addr 2> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd0
ugen0.4: <vendor 0x046d G15 Keyboard Hub> at usbus0
uhub5 on uhub4
uhub5: <vendor 0x046d G15 Keyboard Hub, class 9/0, rev 1.10/0.20, addr 3> on usbus0
uhub5: 4 ports with 2 removable, bus powered
ugen0.5: <vendor 0x046d G15 Gaming Keyboard> at usbus0
ukbd1 on uhub5
ukbd1: <vendor 0x046d G15 Gaming Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 4> on usbus0
kbd3 at ukbd1
ugen0.6: <vendor 0x046d G15 GamePanel LCD> at usbus0
ugen0.7: <Blue Microphones Yeti Stereo Microphone> at usbus0
ugen0.8: <vendor 0x05e3 USB2.0 Hub> at usbus0
uhub6 on uhub3
uhub6: <vendor 0x05e3 USB2.0 Hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/32.98, addr 7> on usbus0
uhub6: MTT enabled
uhub6: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
ugen0.9: <AsusTek Computer Inc. AURA LED Controller> at usbus0
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
ugen1.2: <Unknown > at usbus1 (disconnected)
uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device
usb_alloc_device: set address 2 failed (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
usbd_req_re_enumerate: addr=2, set address failed! (USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, ignored)
usbd_setup_device_desc: getting device descriptor at addr 2 failed, USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
ugen1.2: <Unknown > at usbus1 (disconnected)
uhub_reattach_port: could not allocate new device
nvidia0: <NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2060> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  510.60.02  Wed Mar 16 11:03:12 UTC 2022
intsmb0: <AMD FCH SMBus Controller> at device 20.0 on pci0
smbus0: <System Management Bus> on intsmb0
acpi_wmi0: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
acpi_wmi0: Embedded MOF found
ACPI: \134AWW0.WQMO: 1 arguments were passed to a non-method ACPI object (Buffer) (20201113/nsarguments-361)
acpi_wmi1: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
acpi_wmi1: Embedded MOF found
ACPI: \134AMW0.WQMO: 1 arguments were passed to a non-method ACPI object (Buffer) (20201113/nsarguments-361)
acpi_wmi2: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
acpi_wmi2: Embedded MOF found
ACPI: \134ABAW.WQMO: 1 arguments were passed to a non-method ACPI object (Buffer) (20201113/nsarguments-361)
acpi_wmi3: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
acpi_wmi3: Embedded MOF found
ACPI: \134ACCE.WQMO: 1 arguments were passed to a non-method ACPI object (Buffer) (20201113/nsarguments-361)
acpi_wmi4: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
acpi_wmi4: Embedded MOF found
ACPI: \134AOD.WQBA: 1 arguments were passed to a non-method ACPI object (Buffer) (20201113/nsarguments-361)
driver bug: Unable to set devclass (class: ppc devname: (unknown))
acpi_wmi5: <ACPI-WMI mapping> on acpi0
lo0: link state changed to UP
uaudio0 on uhub0
uaudio0: <vendor 0x046d HD Pro Webcam C920, class 239/2, rev 2.00/0.11, addr 1> on usbus3
uaudio0: No playback.
uaudio0: Record[0]: 32000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record[0]: 24000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: Record[0]: 16000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio0: No MIDI sequencer.
pcm7: <USB audio> on uaudio0
uaudio0: No HID volume keys found.
uaudio1 on uhub3
uaudio1: <Blue Microphones Yeti Stereo Microphone, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 6> on usbus0
uaudio1: Play[0]: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio1: Play[0]: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio1: Record[0]: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio1: Record[0]: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, 16-bit S-LE PCM format, 2x8ms buffer.
uaudio1: No MIDI sequencer.
pcm8: <USB audio> on uaudio1
uaudio1: HID volume keys found.
ums0 on uhub4
ums0: <E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.32, addr 2> on usbus0
ums0: 5 buttons and [XYZT] coordinates ID=0
uhid0 on uhub4
uhid0: <E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/2.32, addr 2> on usbus0
uhid1 on uhub5
uhid1: <vendor 0x046d G15 Gaming Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 4> on usbus0
uhid2 on uhub5
uhid2: <vendor 0x046d G15 GamePanel LCD, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.20, addr 5> on usbus0
uhid3 on uhub6
uhid3: <AsusTek Computer Inc. AURA LED Controller, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 8> on usbus0
igb0: link state changed to UP
Security policy loaded: MAC/ntpd (mac_ntpd)
```

*usbconfig:*

```
ugen3.1: <AMD XHCI root HUB> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=SUPER (5.0Gbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen2.1: <(0x10de) XHCI root HUB> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=SUPER (5.0Gbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.1: <AMD XHCI root HUB> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=SUPER (5.0Gbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen1.1: <AMD XHCI root HUB> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=SUPER (5.0Gbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen3.2: <vendor 0x046d HD Pro Webcam C920> at usbus3, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (500mA)
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x058f product 0x6254> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (100mA)
ugen0.3: <E-Signal USB Gaming Mouse> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
ugen0.4: <vendor 0x046d G15 Keyboard Hub> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=SAVE (100mA)
ugen0.5: <vendor 0x046d G15 Gaming Keyboard> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=LOW (1.5Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
ugen0.6: <vendor 0x046d G15 GamePanel LCD> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
ugen0.7: <Blue Microphones Yeti Stereo Microphone> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
ugen0.8: <vendor 0x05e3 USB2.0 Hub> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (100mA)
ugen0.9: <AsusTek Computer Inc. AURA LED Controller> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (16mA)
```


```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1480 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x87c0
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse Root Complex'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
none0@pci0:0:0:2:	class=0x080600 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1481 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x87c0
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse IOMMU'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = IOMMU
hostb1@pci0:0:1:0:	class=0x060000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1482 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:1:	class=0x060400 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1483 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x87c0
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse GPP Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:0:1:2:	class=0x060400 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1483 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x87c0
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse GPP Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
hostb2@pci0:0:2:0:	class=0x060000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1482 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb3@pci0:0:3:0:	class=0x060000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1482 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib10@pci0:0:3:1:	class=0x060400 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1483 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x87c0
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse GPP Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
hostb4@pci0:0:4:0:	class=0x060000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1482 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb5@pci0:0:5:0:	class=0x060000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1482 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb6@pci0:0:7:0:	class=0x060000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1482 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib11@pci0:0:7:1:	class=0x060400 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1484 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x87c0
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse Internal PCIe GPP Bridge 0 to bus[E:B]'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
hostb7@pci0:0:8:0:	class=0x060000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1482 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Host Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib12@pci0:0:8:1:	class=0x060400 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1484 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x87c0
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse Internal PCIe GPP Bridge 0 to bus[E:B]'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
intsmb0@pci0:0:20:0:	class=0x0c0500 rev=0x61 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x790b subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x87c0
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'FCH SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
isab0@pci0:0:20:3:	class=0x060100 rev=0x51 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x790e subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x87c0
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'FCH LPC Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
hostb8@pci0:0:24:0:	class=0x060000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1440 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Matisse/Vermeer Data Fabric: Device 18h; Function 0'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb9@pci0:0:24:1:	class=0x060000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1441 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Matisse/Vermeer Data Fabric: Device 18h; Function 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb10@pci0:0:24:2:	class=0x060000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1442 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Matisse/Vermeer Data Fabric: Device 18h; Function 2'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb11@pci0:0:24:3:	class=0x060000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1443 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Matisse/Vermeer Data Fabric: Device 18h; Function 3'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb12@pci0:0:24:4:	class=0x060000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1444 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Matisse/Vermeer Data Fabric: Device 18h; Function 4'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb13@pci0:0:24:5:	class=0x060000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1445 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Matisse/Vermeer Data Fabric: Device 18h; Function 5'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb14@pci0:0:24:6:	class=0x060000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1446 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Matisse/Vermeer Data Fabric: Device 18h; Function 6'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb15@pci0:0:24:7:	class=0x060000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1447 subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Matisse/Vermeer Data Fabric: Device 18h; Function 7'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
nvme0@pci0:1:0:0:	class=0x010802 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x144d device=0xa808 subvendor=0x144d subdevice=0xa801
    vendor     = 'Samsung Electronics Co Ltd'
    device     = 'NVMe SSD Controller SM981/PM981/PM983'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = NVM
pcib3@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x060400 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01 vendor=0x1022 device=0x57ad subvendor=0x0000 subdevice=0x0000
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Matisse Switch Upstream'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:3:1:0:	class=0x060400 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01 vendor=0x1022 device=0x57a3 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x87c0
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Matisse PCIe GPP Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib5@pci0:3:3:0:	class=0x060400 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01 vendor=0x1022 device=0x57a3 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x87c0
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Matisse PCIe GPP Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib6@pci0:3:5:0:	class=0x060400 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01 vendor=0x1022 device=0x57a3 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x87c0
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Matisse PCIe GPP Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib7@pci0:3:8:0:	class=0x060400 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01 vendor=0x1022 device=0x57a4 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x87c0
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Matisse PCIe GPP Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib8@pci0:3:9:0:	class=0x060400 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01 vendor=0x1022 device=0x57a4 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x87c0
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Matisse PCIe GPP Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib9@pci0:3:10:0:	class=0x060400 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01 vendor=0x1022 device=0x57a4 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x87c0
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Matisse PCIe GPP Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
nvme1@pci0:4:0:0:	class=0x010802 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x15b7 device=0x5006 subvendor=0x15b7 subdevice=0x5006
    vendor     = 'Sandisk Corp'
    device     = 'WD Black SN750 / PC SN730 NVMe SSD'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = NVM
none1@pci0:5:0:0:	class=0x020000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x10ec device=0x8125 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x879b
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8125 2.5GbE Controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
igb0@pci0:6:0:0:	class=0x020000 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x1539 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x85f0
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'I211 Gigabit Network Connection'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
none2@pci0:7:0:0:	class=0x130000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1485 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x87c0
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse Reserved SPP'
    class      = non-essential instrumentation
xhci0@pci0:7:0:1:	class=0x0c0330 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x149c subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x87c0
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Matisse USB 3.0 Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
xhci1@pci0:7:0:3:	class=0x0c0330 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x149c subvendor=0x1022 subdevice=0x148c
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Matisse USB 3.0 Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ahci0@pci0:8:0:0:	class=0x010601 rev=0x51 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x7901 subvendor=0x1022 subdevice=0x7901
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode]'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
ahci1@pci0:9:0:0:	class=0x010601 rev=0x51 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x7901 subvendor=0x1022 subdevice=0x7901
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'FCH SATA Controller [AHCI mode]'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
vgapci0@pci0:10:0:0:	class=0x030000 rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x10de device=0x1e89 subvendor=0x1458 subdevice=0x3fc1
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'TU104 [GeForce RTX 2060]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
hdac0@pci0:10:0:1:	class=0x040300 rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x10de device=0x10f8 subvendor=0x1458 subdevice=0x3fc1
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'TU104 HD Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
xhci2@pci0:10:0:2:	class=0x0c0330 rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x10de device=0x1ad8 subvendor=0x1458 subdevice=0x3fc1
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'TU104 USB 3.1 Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
none3@pci0:10:0:3:	class=0x0c8000 rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x10de device=0x1ad9 subvendor=0x1458 subdevice=0x3fc1
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'TU104 USB Type-C UCSI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
none4@pci0:11:0:0:	class=0x130000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x148a subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x87c0
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse PCIe Dummy Function'
    class      = non-essential instrumentation
none5@pci0:12:0:0:	class=0x130000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1485 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x87c0
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse Reserved SPP'
    class      = non-essential instrumentation
none6@pci0:12:0:1:	class=0x108000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1486 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x87c0
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse Cryptographic Coprocessor PSPCPP'
    class      = encrypt/decrypt
xhci3@pci0:12:0:3:	class=0x0c0330 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x149c subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x87c0
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Matisse USB 3.0 Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
hdac1@pci0:12:0:4:	class=0x040300 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x1022 device=0x1487 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x87c4
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD]'
    device     = 'Starship/Matisse HD Audio Controller'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
```


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 12, 2022)

You could have a look at,





						usb_quirk(4)
					






					www.freebsd.org
				




& You could put in loader.conf

```
hw.usb.no_boot_wait="1"  # DO NOT WAIT FOR USB DEVICES FOR ROOT (/) FILESYSTEM
```


----------



## lostpacket (Oct 12, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> You could have a look at,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Alain, thanks for your suggestion with regards to no_boot_wait. Sorry I should have posted the loader config, already have that in their which cured the other issue which was waiting for root:


```
aesni_load="YES"
geom_eli_load="YES"
security.bsd.allow_destructive_dtrace=0
kern.geom.label.disk_ident.enable="0"
kern.geom.label.gptid.enable="0"
cryptodev_load="YES"
zfs_load="YES"
fusefs_load="YES"

#
# Prevent silly wait for root usb error
#
hw.usb.no_boot_wait=1
usb_quirk_load="YES"
#
# virtualbox
vboxdrv_load="YES"
#
#
#hw.usb.xhci_port_route=-1
#
# webcamd
cuse_load="YES"
```

Wasn't aware of the usb_quirks, thanks. Tried that no difference


----------

